

How to join Y Combinator as we work on this product(weavi.com) in China now? - alpisv

What we are working on is a better place for online turorial &amp; manuals &amp; other big docs. ( weavi.com )
And we want to move our team to Silicon Valley, so I am finding ways to do this. Does YC welcome team in China? Or Do we have some other ways?
======
auganov
Well, there's strikingly.com. They are in Shanghai and are a YC start-up. So
definitely possible both ways.

~~~
alpisv
thanks, you mean we can join YC in China？

~~~
auganov
You can apply from China. For the interview as far as I know they'll require
you to go there and if accepted stay for 3 months for the weekly dinners. Then
you're free to do whatever you want.

